# اسماء المكاتب الاستشارية وشركات المقاولات بالسعودية لمن يريد العمل بالمملكة



## ايمن انور خالد (5 يونيو 2012)

مكاتب استشارية وشركات مقاولات


----------



## eng/gladiator (6 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## mahmod_yosry (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا م خالد و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
و أسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## مسلم (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## باسم عمارة (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## asertaym (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء...وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مكثور الخير بإذن الله​


ايمن انور خالد قال:


> مكاتب استشارية وشركات مقاولات


----------



## عاشق الحبيب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

اكرمك الله يا محترم


----------



## abu-kamal (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## Naelkh (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## احمدممدوح عيسي (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## omar rana ahmed (18 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

